# soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio problem



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi i have a soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio PCIe that came with my mainboard p-45 diamond, seems that something is wrong with the drivers..i downloaded the latest from the site , but i still have a problem when opening creative softwares.i get this message.. "The current selected audio device is not supported by the application.Do you want to select another audio device now?"
And also i cant get the microphone work.. my mic is ok it says that its working but it doesnt.plus that i have a poor sound quality specially when there is bass.i have windows 7
help pls


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like you may still have the onboard sound enabled
in the bios and selected as default in windows.
Depending on your version of windows,go to start/control panel/
sound and audio devices (windows xp).
Sound (vista and windows 7)
In XP,set the default playback device to the soundblaster.
For vista and 7,select speakers(soundblaster) and set as default/apply.
Select the soundblaster under the recording devices tab also.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello and thx for the reply..
I did that...Nothing gets better, just a poor sound and mic doesnt work..
i have the mic in the rear jack but in the properties of the mic its set on the front jack and i cant change it..is there a way to change that ?beside by the mic properties/advaced ?i have no options for jack there...its enabled tho in the recording devices but it doest records....
In my system devices under sound its writing High definition audio device.. i guess it should be regognized as sounblaster or something..
and the softwares for the device aren't working ..i guess something wrong with the drivers...
Any idea how i can fix it ?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still sounds like it is defaulting to the onboard sound.
Usually,as the computer just starts,you can hit
the delete key and inter the bios setup.
When in the bios,should be under integrated peripherals,
disable the onboard audio.
You should also be able to use the creative control panel
to set the inputs and outputs.
There should be a mic connector on the card.
you may want to use that.
I don't think the jacks are interchangable on the soundblaster,
like they are on some onboard sound cards.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

I cant use creative controlpanel .. i get an errorThe current selected audio device is not supported by the application.Do you want to select another error.."audio device now? and another the audio device supported by this application is not detected. the application will exit"..


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

And in bios i couldn't find anything about onboard audio.. 
sry im not very experienced


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That is why I suggested disabling the onboard audio
in the bios setup.
If it is disabled,windows will no longer see it and
should default to the soundblaster card.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

i cant find anything in bios about audio .. any other way it could be named? i have an msi p45 diamond motherboard


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry,according to the manual,that board doesn't have onboard audio.
Only thing I can think of at this time is,you may have the PCI version of the driver
installed instead of the PCI express.
Might want to check the creative site for the driver.
Creative.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have the pci express installed from msi website


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might uninstall it and try the driver straight from creative.
See what happens with the factory driver.
Do you have any other audio hardware connected.
Like a USB phone or USB headset?


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

i tried the drivers from msi website and also from creative..
still the same ..
no other audo hardware ..
When i unistall the drivers and restart pc it finds new hardware and it autoinstalls drivers before i install those wich ive downloaded.. but neither this works


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Right click computer and click properties.
Click device manager.
Expand sound,video and game controllers.
What is listed there?


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

High definition audio device ..


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That means the soundblaster drivers are not
properly installed,as it is not listed.
Is the an unknown device or multi media controller
listed with a ! by it?
If there is,right click it and click update driver.
Let windows search for it and see if it finds it.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

No there is no mark .. but drivers cant be wrong.. maybe anything else ? maybe its not properly connected? i see there is a slot ON my card that fits a cable .. but i dont know if this must be connected..


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If the drivers where correct or correctly installed,it
would list the soundblaster extreme by name
under sound,video and game controllers.
Either the card is not working,not properly seated,
or the drivers are not loaded.
I would guess you are using an ATI or nvidia video
card with HD audio out through a special dvi adapter and
that is why the HD audio is showing there.
Try shutting down the computer and reseating the card.
Then try the drivers from the creative site.
They made the card and will have the most up to date drivers.
The connector on the card is for external hardware,it doesn't
need to be connected.


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

yes i got a geforce 250 gts .. i did reseat my audio card.. sems that sound quality got beter but its still showing up as hd audio device not supported by creative softwares and still mic dont work


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Starting to sound like it may not be a soundblaster.
Might try using the standalone version of this
to check and make sure it is properly identified.
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html
Might be that the card is just bad.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

yep, welcome to windows 7

I have a SB X-fi extreem audio pci, on XP it works fine and sounds great, however when I installed Win7 RC I could not use the creative software and i got poor sound quality.
You could try doing updates in look at the optional updates, update drivers etc.
My Win7 HDD broke so i did not persue the problem further but i don't think Win7 supports the X-fi correctly yet.
Also check for newer software from creative's web site.

c...


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

In the creative website the new drivers are suppoced to support in win 7.. but i guess thats wrong .. :/


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the PCI version running on windows 7.
The only thing I had to do was a work around to
get the equalizer back.
The problem is that the pci express version is
actually made with the x-fi chipset.
So it should work.
The PCI version is not a true x-fi card as it
is built on the older audigy chipset.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehmm

I am pleased to anounce that creative have finaly released proper working drivers and apps for Windows7

go to:
http://support.creative.com/Product...T=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_15855,VARSET=CategoryID:209
for pci extream audio
or 
http://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=209
for other X-Fi

have a nice day...
c


----------



## christos20 (Jan 24, 2010)

My card is the pci express.. the drivers they currently have on the site ive tested them allready but still doesnt work .. :/


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

drivers were updated recently, I have set up PCIe Card on a machine running Win7 and worked fine

if you have tryed the folowing and are still having problems please try replacing hardware

Disable onboard audio in the BIOS setup
Uninstall any drivers currently installed for audio
Uninstall aplications for audio hardware
redownload the latest driver from creative, (you should check the driver version against the one you have if you downloded recently - last few weeks)
reinstall through install aplication.

this all fails, you probably have a hardware problem, card or mobo.

good luck
c


----------



## ExCelciuS (Feb 18, 2009)

Possible solutions from me:


Try to install the card into its pcie(x1) slot *firmly*. You know, I do not screw my card to my computer's casing, because if I screw my card, the card can't sit to its pcie(x1) slot firmly, and the result of that is you get poor audio quality.
Check the output audio quality settings on Windows Control Panel, I recommend to set *sampling rate to 48 KHz* and *bit depth to 24 Bit*.
If you are using Windows 7, there is a possibility of account privilege problem. *Install the driver as administrator.*

*Maybe*, you need to go back to your previous version of Windows. I recommend *Windows XP SP2 or later*. I don't know why, but I think Windows XP have the best program compatibility than any other Windows.
If you're happen to go back and using *Windows XP*, just use *the driver from its CD Installation Package*.
After that, there is a possibility of problem from creative console launcher application like in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/892524-soundblaster-x-fi-xtreme-audio.html


Best Regards,

Kev.


----------

